# Poll: D800 vs. 5D2. Where did your money go?



## 9VIII (Jan 11, 2014)

It seems that the 5D2 and D800 are in relatively similar positions in their own respective times. The current advantages of the D800 seem to bring the forums alight with nearly semantic arguments about what is inferior or superior and the actual value of those differences.

As the saying goes "put your money where your mouth is", it would be very interesting to see how many people on this forum actually bought a D800, and conversely, how many people made the same choice when the 5D2 was the best camera in its class.

Note, there's no option for Canon users who bought a 5D2 and Nikon users who bought a D800, I guess those are kind of a given.
There is also a protest vote for those that prefer not to worry about the technical details of their camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

I fell for the misleading hype and bought one. I sold it shortly after and bought a 5D MK III. I know at least two other local photographers that were unhappy with theirs as well.


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm pretty new to photography around here, but I've always thought that D800 is a rival to 5D Mk III, not Mk II? While D700 is the rival of 5D Mk II? Someone to enlighten me?


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2014)

I am sorry but I consider this poll silly!

D800 is to be compared to 5D3 not 5D2. You compare a current camera with an obsolete one!


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2014)

tron said:


> D800 is to be compared to 5D3 not 5D2. You compare a current camera with an obsolete one!



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

tron said:


> I am sorry but I consider this poll silly!
> 
> D800 is to be compared to 5D3 not 5D2. You compare a current camera with an obsolete one!



I think his point is that he's comparing the 5DII as a 'game-changing sensor' because of the much higher MP than any FF south of $7K to the D800 with more FF MP than anything else out there at the time (or still, the a7R isn't a dSLR). He's asking 'what did you do in 2008-9 about the 5DII' vs. what did you do lately about the D800. 

I still don't really get the point, though...


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2014)

I think 5d2/3 and Nikon D800 are very different cameras for very different style of shooting and should NOT be compared.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry but I consider this poll silly!
> ...



That's right, the reason it's the 5D2 and not 5D3 is I'm wondering how many people are on this board right now because of the 5D2 five or six years ago (when it was new and the best camera you could get).
Also I've unlocked the poll so you don't have to vote to see the results.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2014)

I changed from Nikon to the Canon 5D in 2005. Does that count ? The game changer there was 'affordable' FF - although it was £2500 in 2005 whilst the Nikon D200 was £1300. 

I don't think the Nikon D800 has even scratched the surface of the 5DII success. 

Also I'm still dumbfounded that Nikon didn't offer an 's' raw option on a 36mp camera, especially considering that at it's introduction may people wouldn't have the computing power in place. Can you imagine coming away from a event such as a wedding with 1000 36mp raw images ?


----------



## eml58 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I fell for the misleading hype and bought one. I sold it shortly after and bought a 5D MK III. I know at least two other local photographers that were unhappy with theirs as well.



Well I'm in the Mt Spokane Camp, bought the D800 as my first off Canon excursion in a while (since my brief affair with Leica M9) as I thought it would work better in my Underwater Shooting after having been immensely happy with the 5DMK II, with the exception of the AF, that single centre is great, the rest a waste of space.

So, my first issue with D800 was personal, I just downright disliked the Menu set up, I worked on it as I understood after Canon Menu systems for years it would take some time to adapt, then the Camera wouldn't focus quite right, after 2 returns to Nikon Singapore and "There's nothing wrong with the Camera, it's just your technique that's at issue", we all found out about the Left/Right Nikon D800 Brain issue, returned the Camera again, returned with the same issue, eventually they replaced with a new unit, I sold it un opened.

The 5DMK III is now the replacement for the 5DMK II, which in this situation would be a fairer comparison, but only just. 36MP of the D800/800E would be more fairly compared to say the Sony a7r I would think, at least until Canon reciprocate with a medium format style body, soon I hope.

And after writing all this I agree with others, not too sure what the point is, other than I wasted 5 minutes typing this response, nothing better to do at this precise moment on a Sunday I guess.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I fell for the misleading hype and bought one. I sold it shortly after and bought a 5D MK III. I know at least two other local photographers that were unhappy with theirs as well.



Could you remind us what problems you had with it?


----------



## Aglet (Jan 12, 2014)

Had an early 5D2, got some good shots with it but its low ISO files had pattern noise in midtones and shadows were even worse if pushed.

My first Nikon was a D5100 and the low ISO raw files from it were vastly cleaner.
D800 came out and I was on the order list for it and the e model after I tested some raw files from it.
Both of those cameras thoroughly blow away any Canon for clean low ISO work.
The 5d2 was promptly trash-binned along with most L lenses I had for it.
7D & a 60D went next for the same reason.

Canon hasn't had a penny from me in years, Nikon, then Pentax and now Fuji (and maybe even Olympus) get all my $ now.
They're more satisfying tools for when I want that kind of image quality.

I haven't experienced any lack of adequate glass to put on them either.


----------



## BL (Jan 12, 2014)

77% have voted "Take great pictures without obsessing over specs."

+100


----------



## Aglet (Jan 12, 2014)

BL said:


> 77% have voted "Take great pictures without obsessing over specs."
> 
> +100



true
but technique cannot always adequately compensate for flawed hardware when details matter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2014)

Aglet said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > 77% have voted "Take great pictures without obsessing over specs."
> ...



Technique can go a huge way towards compensating for different manufacturers specs, what too many people do is rely on the specs to cover up their bad technique. If you blow exposure by two stops a different manufacturer might save your butt, I have no time for people who wax lyrical about various brand advantages when they can't even control basic exposure, or when they are foolish enough to over complicate their exposure and over ride perfectly capable auto modes. Just sayin'..........


----------



## Niki (Jan 12, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> I'm pretty new to photography around here, but I've always thought that D800 is a rival to 5D Mk III, not Mk II? While D700 is the rival of 5D Mk II? Someone to enlighten me?




I almost did this but kept my 5d mark ii and bought the 5d mark iii...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 12, 2014)

9VIII said:


> As the saying goes "put your money where your mouth is", it would be very interesting to see how many people on this forum actually bought a D800, and conversely, how many people made the same choice when the 5D2 was the best camera in its class.



I don't vote as I disagree with this assumption - on d800 introduction the 5d3 was current, fixing a lot of 5d2 problems like banding so you can actually use the sensor's capability. Also looking at the price, 5d2 & d800 are in completely different departments at the time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

Aglet said:


> but technique cannot always adequately compensate for flawed hardware when details matter.



That's particularly true when your technique includes things like shooting with the lens cap on or underexposing by 5-stops then pushing the exposure in post. But I don't expect hardware to save me from my own foolishness. 



Aglet said:


> The 5d2 was promptly trash-binned along with most L lenses I had for it.
> 7D & a 60D went next for the same reason.
> 
> Canon hasn't had a penny from me in years...



Yes, clearly that gear is so totally incapable of taking decent or even barely usable images that it deserves to be thrown away. 

So, the only real reason you seem to be here on *Canon* Rumors is to bash Canon. We call such people trolls.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 12, 2014)

Both companies are important for bringing interesting new items.
Yellow had for years a far better flash system, I read and liked the books from Joe McNally.
Red reacted and brought a flash system, that is a joy to use and is now THE flash system setting new standards.
I am sure, the D800 is a very nice camera.
Red and Yellow need each other.
And I always like to hear about new, interesting products, doesnt have to be only Canon.
My 2€- cent.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 12, 2014)

I could buy D800, but I do not need 36 megapixel, and do not purposely dark images at ISO 100 to lift the shadows in PP.
I could buy 5D mark ii, but there are better options now.
I could buy 6D, but the AF seems insufficient.
I could buy D600. Oh, wait. There is the problem of oil in the sensor.
I could buy D610, but I'm no happy to swap all my lenses and accessories, without any great advantage.
I buy 5D mark iii, which is the best camera in its class, and compatible with all my lenses and accessories.

What was the question again?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 12, 2014)

The question was so embarassing, no one can remember..... ;D


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 12, 2014)

No "take mediocre pictures" option? You guys are always leaving me out...
;D


----------



## DanielW (Jan 12, 2014)

I understand the OP wants to know how many of us jumped ship when "superior technology" became available from the other brand, and chose for comparison the 5D2 and the D800. I also understand it is his opinion that the D800 is superior to Canon's products available today as the 5D2 was to Nikon's at the time; otherwise, a comparison would make no sense.
So, I believe the question he wants answered here is how likely we (CR folks, big bias) are to jump ship when competition is clearly better, or if we prefer to stick to what we already have anyway.
(It seems likely to me people will disagree with the cameras chosen for such comparison, though.)
Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## eml58 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Had an early 5D2, got some good shots with it but its low ISO files had pattern noise in midtones and shadows were even worse if pushed.
> 
> My first Nikon was a D5100 and the low ISO raw files from it were vastly cleaner.
> D800 came out and I was on the order list for it and the e model after I tested some raw files from it.
> ...



Aglet, after a Post like this, why in the world would you bother Posting 730 times on a Canon Camera Gear forum, I'm curious.

I purchased the Nikon D5100 as a first Camera for my youngest son, at the same time I owned the 5DMK II & 1DMK IV, I'm again confused how you couldn't get a decent Image out of the 5DMK II, but could out of the D5100, not to say the D5100 isn't a decent little Camera, it is, but better then the 5DMK II ?? I think you may have left a reasonable amount of common sense behind when making that statement, or perhaps you just didn't like the colour of the 5DMK II and preferred the colour of the D5100 ?? that would make sense, sort of.

And you "Trash Binned" Canon L Lenses ?? Ummmm, I think that borders on complete rubbish as well.

Maybe Nuero has it right, you just monitor CR so you can vent on all that Canon Rubbish Camera Bodies & L Lenses, you might try needle point as a new hobby, maybe more your sort of thing.

I'm sure Olympus are just so excited that at some point when your tired of Nikon, Fuji & Pentax (after all Canon are trash binned & done), it'll be their turn for some those Aglet dollars.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Had an early 5D2, got some good shots with it but its low ISO files had pattern noise in midtones and shadows were even worse if pushed.
> ...



Aglet is the person who finds this to be a difficult exposure. He believes he can better compute exposure than the meter even for a low dynamic range image like this.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Aglet is the person who finds this to be a difficult exposure. He believes he can better compute exposure than the meter even for a low dynamic range image like this.



You gotta be kidding ;D

To be fair though, if you really haven't a clue what you're doing there are cameras out there that are probably more forgiving than the current Canons. 

Not sure a Nikon would have brought those people forward from wall though. Perhaps a Pentax would


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Aglet is the person who finds this to be a difficult exposure. He believes he can better compute exposure than the meter even for a low dynamic range image like this.



Now, now...it might not be his fault. I hear DSM-6 is going to include CUPPI Syndrome - Chronic Underexposure Post Processing Inability Syndrome.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Aglet is the person who finds this to be a difficult exposure. He believes he can better compute exposure than the meter even for a low dynamic range image like this.



So he underexposes by 2 stops, and complains about mild/fine cross-hatching in a pant-leg? I guess this tells us how much to value technical expertise.


----------



## BL (Jan 12, 2014)

Aglet said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > 77% have voted "Take great pictures without obsessing over specs."
> ...



90% now. I guess I'm not a stickler for details haha


----------



## Harv (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't believe I actually read this entire thread. I have to get a life.


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think a better camera for comparison would be D7100? Or even D600? Now don't flame me off just because I'm suggesting these cameras are vastly superior over the Canon equivalents: D7000 came out at a time to rival 60D, and it is well known that Canon kind of screwed that up while D7000 was arguably one of the best, if not the best cheap APS-C out there. In terms of D600, put it this way, without the oil issue, it is amazing. One of the things about Canon is that the company screws up customers with its number of AF points and f.p.s. and stuff like that. I'm using a 6D right now, so please don't say that I'm a troll, but honestly I will say 6D definitely falls behind as a DSLR for action compared to D600, or even as a camera in general. The thing 6D is better would be in terms of center point and better ISO performance. This doesn't take away that D600 is more feature packed (I don't consider GPS and WIFI as awesome stuff compared to solid features like speed and accuracy). I guess that's the point of the thread: if the better camera you desire happens to fall in the rivaling companies arsenal, will you get it? Like the 14-24mm F2.8 Nikkor lens? No converters, we all know that's not going to be as good.


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just to be fair, I'm going to throw out a familiar situation: when 1DX was out, how many of you converted from Nikon to Canon? Everyone knows that 1DX is a legend now, so it's not a shame to publicly declare that it is better than D4, so I guess that's the kind of thing this thread is looking for? i.e. if the niche of your desired camera is led by a different company, are you willing to invest in it? ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 13, 2014)

My money went buying up canon stuff as people jumped to another flawed ship.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 14, 2014)

Aglet said:


> It is mere fact, not trolling. It's only inflammatory if you're a narrow-minded fanboy.
> My post is within the OP's question and response line.



Yes your first post was exactly what I was looking for.
My intention of this thread was to help quantify how many people actually view technical advancement as a critical aspect of their photography. I think that's been accomplished to a certain degree.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 19, 2014)

Aglet said:


> All my DIGIC 4 SLRs sucked ...
> Still satisfied with Digic 3 bodies ...



I also feel that the DiG!C processors have become progressively worse.


----------



## DigitalSteve (Jan 19, 2014)

*to the D800 and back again.*

I had 2 5D2's and bought the 5D3, sold one 5D2, then Nikon released the D800. I print large (40x60 canvas) and the extra resolution of the Nikon along with reviews and non-banding shadows, was enough to get me to buy one. I sold my remaining 5D2 and bought 4 Nikon lenses 14-24, 105mm macro, 50mm 1.8, 28-300IS. Added a Zeiss 21mm ZF.2 2.8 with and adapter so I could also use it on my 5D3.

Yes, Nikon shadow noise was better when pushing it several stops, but it had a purple tint (easily removed by lowering saturation), but auto focus was unreliable, sometimes right on, other times just a little off. No amount of lens micro adjustments helped. Manual focusing while zoomed in on the LCD was not nearly as good as my 5D3. I got many good shots with it, but after a year of use, I sold off all my Nikon gear (kept the Zeiss) and bought the 6D as a backup. 

Still waiting for Canon to come out with a higher megapixel body, then Sony released the A7r which works with all my canon lenses (with metabones adapter). I bought one and have been very happy with it for manual focus landscape and macro work. The EVF is awesome for manual focusing, because you can zoom in 14x and tweak in that last bit of crispness. Canon! Copy what Sony did in that regard. The only downside, is if you have review on, the viewfinder is unavailable to focus the next shot until the review time is over. I feel Canon 5D3 low light is better than the Sony, but the Sony does not show banding in the shadows when pushed. It is grainier though. Canon will now have to beat Sony (not just meet) for me to cut loose with the dough for their new camera (whenever it arrives). In the meantime I am happy with my 5D3 and the 6d is not bad either.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 19, 2014)

Aglet said:


> It is mere fact, not trolling. It's only inflammatory if you're a narrow-minded fanboy.
> My post is within the OP's question and response line.
> 
> All my DIGIC 4 SLRs sucked for fixed pattern and read noise...



images coming out from a camera holding on your hands are craps, including nikon. show people in this forum a link to your website (used to see it as your signature) so that they can see all crap images...

[edit] ah hah... remember it now. your business website is http://a2bart.com/
[question] your learning how to capture images started from point A and stopped at point B? not enough skills go further in the scale of alphabet? 

looks, this lady (canon 5d mark ii) has not been used camera as long as you and she comes up with these images. mind to show me what you have gotten and improved lol....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/10949174803/


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 21, 2014)

ishdakuteb said:


> well... i am receiving a pm from aglet due to my previous post. below is the whole content and i personally do not really mind that i am being banned from the site if the admin feels that that is the right thing to do. we are here to share what i can capture with canon gears, help each other to solve problems that they have encountered with canon gears, etc... not to trash...
> 
> however, if most of main people in this post, such as admin, neuro, rlphoto, privatebydesign, etc think that photographs taken by you (posted on http://www.a2bart.com) are outstanding, i will quit posting from this forum, do not need to request for banding.
> 
> ...



If you think those PMs are intense, you should see some of the ones between PBD and myself. In the end, opinions are opinions and what holds merit is the end product, the photos.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 21, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> If you think those PMs are intense, you should see some of the ones between PBD and myself. In the end, opinions are opinions and what holds merit is the end product, the photos.



If your end product is your 17 image portfolio, I'd give up now.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 21, 2014)

web site's a (boring part of the) hobby and a tax write-off as long as it's there.
moved a pair of 24x36" set of canvas prints today to a commercial customer today, pays for my next Fuji. 
Hopefully they'll spring for a few more for their client meeting room so I can buy some X-glass too.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a Canon 5D, then a 5D2 and then ordered a 5D3. While I was waiting for the 5D3 is be finally delivered (I waited several months), I bought a D800 and then a D800E which came later. I was intending to test the D800 against the D800E but I've been so pleased with both of them I decided to keep both of them so I can have one at Nikon being cleaned while I'm using the other one. I keep thinking that Canon will come up with a high MP competitor but it hasn't so the 5D3 is my top Canon camera that just isn't getting used. If you don't need the extra detail of the Nikon, the 5D3 is a fine camera to use (sort of) for my kind of work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2014)

Bruce Photography said:


> If you don't need the extra detail of the Nikon, the 5D3 is a fine camera to use (sort of) for my kind of work.



Assuming your lenses actually deliver that extra detail. Many don't.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 21, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> My money went buying up canon stuff as people jumped to another flawed ship.



I like it....snap up the gems....mad fools....

've been a Canon boy since the AE-1 Program...so one could say I'm brand invested and quite happily so. When the D700 came out, I wasn't about to jump ship, but I knew it would ultimately be good for future Canon users. 
I've enjoyed a pair of 5D series cameras through all three versions and the current 5DIII is probably the most versatile camera I've ever owned or used. 
When the 5D came out, it was a revolution in resolution and iso cleaness. The 5DII pushed those specs, and at first I really liked the increase in MP, but I didn't like the slower post procesing, larger cards and bigger computer requiremens (space and Mhz). I'm finding the 20+ mp to be a nice groove for me. I get all the resolution I really need and then some...my lenses still out resolve my sensor and with good landscape techniqiue, I get great detail at 100% pixel size. 
I have a rather nice A1+ print on my front room wall, which I took with a 10mp 40D...it holds up well and it' certainly good enough. I have another simular sized print from my 5D and I have to say...it looks great. 
Do I need 35+ mp? Not really. Do I want 35+mp? Not really....I'd rather the extra two stops of low light DR than an ultra high density sensor.


----------



## captainkanji (Jan 21, 2014)

I wish more people would jump ship so I could find some deals on nice glass . I'm a 6D fanboy because it's the best body I could afford ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 21, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you think those PMs are intense, you should see some of the ones between PBD and myself. In the end, opinions are opinions and what holds merit is the end product, the photos.
> ...


If your end product after 20+ years is nothing, I'd give up now.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a 5DII AFTER the 5DIII was released. I like staying a generation behind in technology (lower price, latest firmware, no oil or light leak issues, no inflated expectations...).

Then I put my money into all those "mark II" lenses- 24, 85, 70-200...


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jan 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't need the extra detail of the Nikon, the 5D3 is a fine camera to use (sort of) for my kind of work.
> ...



Very correct. But for wide angle shots, the Canon TSE 17 and 24 are some very fine lenses that are quite a bit better than the Nikor 24 PCE lens (There I just use the 14-24 when I don't need tilt shift).


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 21, 2014)

ishdakuteb said:


> well... i am receiving a pm from aglet due to my previous post. below is the whole content and i personally do not really mind that i am being banned from the site if the admin feels that that is the right thing to do.



Sending a private message that implies the sender has the ability to get you banned is a misuse of the private messaging system, and is more likely to get the sender banned if it is deemed serious enough.


Bans are generally issued only after repeated warnings and a series of issues with a member. The mods have their own forum where they discuss bans. In clear cut cases, a ban is just issued, and noted in the forum along with a copy of the offending post.

We look at each reported post to decide what action to take, if any. Mostly, they result in a deleted post, or if there are a lot of posts that we have to remove in a topic, we may lock it.


----------

